# Nottingham Seed Bank No No



## cjf2612 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anybody heard of NOTTINGHAM SEED BANK.
Well, do not order from them, they are w*n*e*rs. 
They do not send any orders made and I now know they dont even exist.
You have been warned.


----------

